
Drupal Association and Project Lead Statement Regarding Larry Garfield - Lazare
https://www.drupal.org/association/blog/drupal-association-and-project-lead-statement-regarding-larry-garfield
======
probably_wrong
For anyone needing context: [https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/drupal-larry-
garfield-gor.htm...](https://www.inc.com/sonya-mann/drupal-larry-garfield-
gor.html)

